# Tv Wall Mount Revisited



## Traveling Tek (Oct 15, 2010)

I know this is a revisit because I read something similar on here before.

I am looking to match up my TV mounts with ones like I already have. I want to use my two diff tvs in any location on the trailer. I tried to order some but they sent me the wrong ones.

This is what I have.









and outside









The ones keystone sent me had like two keyholes in them to hang the tv. They didn't match at all.


----------



## outback loft (Sep 22, 2008)

The ones that Keystone sent you are more than likely the ones that they use. It almost looks like what you have was someones homemade contraption(be it a rather good looking setup)


----------



## johng (Jan 23, 2010)

Traveling Tek said:


> I know this is a revisit because I read something similar on here before.
> 
> I am looking to match up my TV mounts with ones like I already have. I want to use my two diff tvs in any location on the trailer. I tried to order some but they sent me the wrong ones.
> 
> ...


----------



## outback loft (Sep 22, 2008)

This is similar to what the bracket is in my Outback, I have seen the same bracket as mine in others as well. I believe it is Sylvania that makes the bracket. It has a built in level on the wall bracket and has a little hook at the bottom for wires.

Except the ones that I have are not black, they are silver like color.


----------



## Traveling Tek (Oct 15, 2010)

outback loft said:


> The ones that Keystone sent you are more than likely the ones that they use. It almost looks like what you have was someones homemade contraption(be it a rather good looking setup)


I would believe that, if I had not bought this brand new this year and it came that way. And mine was not the only one like that.


----------



## outback loft (Sep 22, 2008)

Traveling Tek said:


> The ones that Keystone sent you are more than likely the ones that they use. It almost looks like what you have was someones homemade contraption(be it a rather good looking setup)


I would believe that, if I had not bought this brand new this year and it came that way. And mine was not the only one like that.
[/quote]

I am guessing Keystone changed brackets, either that or the dealer made the brackets themselves. When I looked to see that your trailer was a 2010, I thought it was strange. The only other thing I can think of is that the dealer had some trailers broken into and tvs were stolen, I know while I was waiting for my trailer to be prepped my dealer had a few break ins, my trailer wasn't hit, but the one next to it was.


----------



## hallfleming (Jun 29, 2009)

Keystone buys them direct from a supplier in the same state. I"ve got the same on my 301bq. The supplier recently revised the mount so you can't get the exact one anymore. I'm moving the living room mount to the master suite to match the outside and putting the "new" style in the living room. Here's my thread with the part number.

http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=30387


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

hallfleming,

That needs to get added to the replacement parts thread in the Outback Maintenance forum.


----------



## Traveling Tek (Oct 15, 2010)

hallfleming said:


> Keystone buys them direct from a supplier in the same state. I"ve got the same on my 301bq. The supplier recently revised the mount so you can't get the exact one anymore. I'm moving the living room mount to the master suite to match the outside and putting the "new" style in the living room. Here's my thread with the part number.
> 
> http://www.outbacker...showtopic=30387


That's actually a good idea, except that I also want to use the rear tv in my van as well. So I actually at least one more matching mount. :-(


----------



## Rich D. (Sep 9, 2010)

Traveling Tek said:


> I know this is a revisit because I read something similar on here before.
> 
> I am looking to match up my TV mounts with ones like I already have. I want to use my two diff tvs in any location on the trailer. I tried to order some but they sent me the wrong ones.
> 
> ...


----------



## Rich D. (Sep 9, 2010)

Try "Ramco" located in Indiana. I just bought a 2011 Outback 210RS and needed an extra bracket inorder to install an additional TV with a DVD outside. They design and make the brackets for the Outbacks. The new bracket was $40.00


----------



## bobTHEbuilder (Jan 4, 2011)

I haven't bought a tv mount yet, its still sitting in a cabinet that we open when we want to watch the tube.


----------



## Traveling Tek (Oct 15, 2010)

Rich D. said:


> Try "Ramco" located in Indiana. I just bought a 2011 Outback 210RS and needed an extra bracket inorder to install an additional TV with a DVD outside. They design and make the brackets for the Outbacks. The new bracket was $40.00


Do you have a part number or a phone number? I currently in Indianapolis.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

bobTHEbuilder said:


> I'm reporting both john and rich D.
> 
> Both quoted this guys post without saying anything and both have similar post counts = spam bots?


Both are new members and this happens from time to time. John may not have posted anything but RichD had content in the next post. Just a case of learning how to use the forum.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

bobTHEbuilder said:


> I'm reporting both john and rich D.
> 
> Both quoted this guys post without saying anything and both have similar post counts = spam bots?


Thanks for keeping an eye out, Bob.
I don't see any issues with either of these members posts that I would look upon as spam.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## bobTHEbuilder (Jan 4, 2011)

CamperAndy said:


> I'm reporting both john and rich D.
> 
> Both quoted this guys post without saying anything and both have similar post counts = spam bots?


Both are new members and this happens from time to time. John may not have posted anything but RichD had content in the next post. Just a case of learning how to use the forum.
[/quote]

Sorry, my apologies just looked fishy to me.







.


----------



## hallfleming (Jun 29, 2009)

Looks like Ramco sells moview.com's mounts. I recognize one of those mounts out of the Loft model Outback we had. I don't see the removable kind like whats in the 301BQ.



Rich D. said:


> Try "Ramco" located in Indiana. I just bought a 2011 Outback 210RS and needed an extra bracket inorder to install an additional TV with a DVD outside. They design and make the brackets for the Outbacks. The new bracket was $40.00


----------



## bobTHEbuilder (Jan 4, 2011)

Hey, decided to upgrade the camper and get a new TV as well as a wallmount like you have! I found one that's close, it will work for us maybe it will help you out too?
Articulating TV Wallmount


----------



## LaydBack (Aug 22, 2010)

Traveling Tek said:


> I know this is a revisit because I read something similar on here before.
> 
> I am looking to match up my TV mounts with ones like I already have. I want to use my two diff tvs in any location on the trailer. I tried to order some but they sent me the wrong ones.
> 
> ...


Any chance you can post the picture of the one Keystone sent you. I was looking for another one like the one that came in my 312BH, but it doesn't look like the pic you posted. Unfortunately, I have not had any success with uploading pics, otherwise I would've just posted a pic of mine to see if it is what Keystone sent you. Thanks


----------



## Traveling Tek (Oct 15, 2010)

I sent it back. It was what you can find everywhere. It has two keyholes on the bracket and the arm has two round pins that slide down into the keyholes.


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

Maybe something from here will work for you.


----------



## LaydBack (Aug 22, 2010)

Traveling Tek said:


> Maybe something from here will work for you.


Unfortunately, I haven't been able to find exactly what I already have. Since the 32" is so light, I was hoping to buy the same mount the TT came with, and be able to take the 32" outside and hang it for watching the game or movies. Everything I have found has the setup in the OP's pics. Where exactly is "everywhere", so that I can look there? Even thought it's hung now, I would still buck up for the mount that gives me the flexibility. How much does Keystone charge for it?

Thanks


----------

